# BBT chart help



## EnnaMc (7 mo ago)

Hello,
I’m new to here and also to charting, though have been trying to conceive for 18 months. (I have two older children)

I thought bbt charting would help ease the anxiety but it’s just given me something else to obsess over.

please can anyone tell me how they read this chart. It’s still elevated but I’m not sure if symptoms are pmt. 
I don’t have tender breasts but they are a bit tingly.
I’ve felt a little nauseous on and off for a few days. 
Had diarrhoea on and off for a week.
Cramping on and off for a week. 
Bloody CM yesterday.
Few back cramps yesterday.
Fatigued on and off (though I’m generally a sleepy person).

I’ve attached my chart (I think, I’m not very good on these things). Any responses would be kindly appreciated. Thank you x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

How did you get on? Did you test or has your period arrived? Your chart looked good with a decent rise during ovulation.


----------



## EnnaMc (7 mo ago)

Hello, thanks for replying. I’m due on today but haven’t done. I had a light bleed a few days ago, and had all pms symptoms. My temp has dropped so I’m a little confused.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Your temp is still above your baseline so that’s good news


----------

